# Adjustable sites



## Night Gunner (Nov 1, 2007)

I have fixed sites on my 457 I was wondering if you can put adjustable sites on it. it would go on the rear end of the gun.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes, you can install adjustable sights on a 457, if you really want to.

Whether you really want to is a different question.

(BTW: "sights")


----------

